# more beach stuff



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

well i figured i would start a new thread on my boring and repeated beach trip ,, and i know alot are tired of it ,, so this will be it for now,, we are heading out this weekend to carolina beach NC on sunday ,, then back to MB for the rest ,, and i don't know what the wifi situation will be down there ,, but i will post more if i can ,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

RE: more beach stuff

ok got some of the many pics uploaded in the album now ,, many to follow when i get the chance ,, and wifi


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

Hey Rod saw those on face book, Lynn up loaded them there


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

i know hollis ,, i am not done yet ,, we have some of bike week and also took a few today when we got to Carolina Beach ,, which i am not to happy about ,, 45 a night to camp about 1/4 mile from the beach  :angry:  :angry: ,, we are gonna pack up in the morning and head out to wrightsville beach ,, they have a few right on the beach ,, and they have one open ,, 92 a night ,, but not on concrete ,, but that;s ok ,, it is still fhu ,, and the wifi like here and MB is pay as u go ,, right now i am using my daughters phone as a hot spot ,, till we get to WB ,, then i will see what their wifi has to offer


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

ok more pics in the album ,, have not yet downloaded pics from CB today ,, but i will in a few ,, and resize them


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

well we are in top sail beach NC tonight ,, the one at wrightville beach was not good at all ,, top sail is ok ,, but not like sc beaches ,, we are about 500 yrds from the beach ,, NC does not have the CG's like SC does ,, i mean where u can get a spot right next to the dunes ,, i know FL has them ,, but we are still looking ,, if we don't find a good one soon ,, it is back to PL even if i am 2 spots from the beach ,, that's ok ,, better to be near the beach then have to walk a ways to it ,, anyone got any good on the beach areas in the south ,, and i mean like on the dunes ,, with full hookups ,, and such ??? I don't care the price ,, as long as i am where i can look out my window and see the ocean    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Jun 7, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

Having hail storm here at present and we are rugged up for winter.Envy you your warmth. Anyway 4months time we will be warm again. Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

Rod I have told you before Fla. does. I know you would have to drive down there to get a spot , but you would be on the beach. it is called Gulf on the Beach. THE COST IS $170 A NIGHT.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Re: more beach stuff

hey Rod I was wrong, believe that :laugh: any way it is called Gulf Camping in Sand Destin, BEACH SITES high. You need to go look and see if if fit into your requirement


----------

